# Website!



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya,

Urban Exotics website has just gone public but is still undergoing maintenance and construction.

We sell livestock, equipment, custom vivs etc... and provide a range of services.

Take a look and contact me here or via website!

http://www.urbanexoticsonline.co.uk


Thanks
Phil : victory:


----------

